# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Buffet hải sản tại Nhà hàng Hàng Dương quán - Nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Nhà Hàng Hàng Dương Quán*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 224, Đường Số 48, P.5, Q.4
> 
> Hotline: 0932 108 112; 0939 051 778
> 
> Web: www.hangduongquan.vn/hangduong_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Hàng Dương Quán_


*Clip Buffet tại Hàng Dương quán*




*Clip Giới thiệu Hàng Dương quán*



*Tọa lạc tại Quận 4, Hàng Dương quán đã từ lâu nhận được sự ủng hộ của thực khách nhờ vào không gian thoáng đãng rộng rãi và các món ăn trứ danh.*

Với những ai lần đầu đến quán, khách sẽ rất ấn tượng với một Hàng Dương quán có kiến trúc đơn giản. Với mái nhà lá, cùng các chụp đèn được làm bằng những cây tre trúc của làng quê Việt Nam, cùng các cột nhà được xây bằng gạch không tô càng làm cho không gian quán thêm hoài cổ. Thực khách như đắm vào không gian thân thuộc như ở nhà.




Đến với Hàng Dương, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức Buffet cả tuần hoành tráng với 55 món bao gồm các loại Hải Sản cao cấp tươi sống như: Tôm Sú, cua biển, ghẹ, mực, Hào sống, thịt Bò, Heo, các loại ốc, cá Mặt Quỷ, cá Da Bò, Cá Mỏ Xanh ...cùng các món đặc sản độc đáo khá của nhà hàng Hàng Dương chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho quý khách một bữa tối thịnh soạn và ngon miệng.




Hàng Dương nổi tiếng trong giới ẩm thực với các món hải sản tươi sống. Cua ghẹ được thả trong hồ kính, thực khách chỉ cần chọn lựa những con cua ghẹ ưng ý sẽ có nhân viên bắt ra phục vụ thực khách nhằm đảm bảo hải sản luôn tươi sống.

Không phải là những chiếc tủ đông cồng kềnh, hải sản tươi sống tại Hàng Dương được bài trí trên con thuyền nhỏ, đẹp và độc đáo với thực khách.


Ngoài hải sản tươi sống, Buffet Hàng Dương mang đến cho thực khách các loại cá có thương phẩm cao như: Cá Mặt Quỷ, cá Da Bò, Cá Mỏ Xanh...được chế biến công phu và ngon miệng.

Từ các món dân dã cho đến cầu kỳ, mỗi một phần ăn tại Hàng Dương đều được các đầu bếp trứ danh chăm chút cho hương vị độc đáo.Thực khách sẽ cảm thấy hoàn toàn hài lòng, không những về chất lượng, số lượng mà còn bị thu hút bởi cách bài trí bắt mắt.




Không gian thoáng đãng và rộng rãi của quán sẽ là điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho gia đình hay những dịp liên hoan, tất niên của bạn. Đặc biệt quán còn phục vụ guitar và saxophone, mang đến cho thực khách nhưng giây phút khó quên.




Các món tráng miệng của Buffet Hàng Dương cũng hấp dẫn không kém, vừa có các món coctail, chè, lại phục vụ cả kem tươi.




_Đến với Hàng Dương và có những giây phút thưởng thức ẩm thực tuyệt vời nhé!_




> *Nhà Hàng Hàng Dương Quán*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 224, Đường Số 48, P.5, Q.4
> 
> Hotline: 0932 108 112; 0939 051 778
> 
> Web: www.hangduongquan.vn/hangduong_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Hàng Dương Quán_


Cùng khám phá* nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  nha hang o Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Buffet mà sao ít món thế

----------

